

David Hauser, Co-Founder of Grasshopper Group, Shares his Startup Story - akramquraishi
http://www.foundora.com/2010/11/01/david-hauser-co-founder-grasshopper-group-shares-his-startup-story/

======
akramquraishi
Excerpts:

* One of the key benefits of being bootstrapped is that you would spend, whatever you have pretty carefully and would most likely make right financial decisions.

* when your startup name is easy to say and type, it becomes a lot easier for Word of Mouth Referral.

* Culture really comes from the entrepreneur articulating and promoting their core purpose and core values and then hiring, training, and firing around them.

* Never launch a freemium pricing model until a company is profitable and it can become a paid advertising channel.

